# Unser Schwimmteich



## Barbara (3. Aug. 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,
jetzt komme ich - schlappe 15 Monate - nach der Fertigstellung endlich dazu, Euch unseren Schwimmteich vorzustellen - die Bilder sind durch das viele verkleinern leider nicht so toll:

                                                          

Hier ist mein kleiner 4 Jahre alter "Tümpel", der trotz Temperaturen von über 30° C über einen längeren Zeitraum, in diesem Jahr kein einziges mal trüb war. Und das obwohl er max. 90 cm tief ist - aber er ist auch komplett bewachsen:

            

Und hier noch ein paar gern gesehene Mitbewohner:

      

Von diesen hier habe ich eine ganze Menge - im Frühling habe ich die Nachbarn mit __ Wein, an denen jeweils eine Großpackung Ohropax hing, besänftigt:

 

Und hier noch bei der Bepflanzung - das war eine ganz schöne Schweinerei bei dem Lehm:

 

Im Moment ist der Schwimmteich leider mega trüb - letztes Jahr war es nicht so schlimm. Das kühlere Wetter im Moment wird ihm gut tun.

Viele Grüße aus Oberbayern
Barbara


----------



## Annett (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Barbara,

hab mich schon gefragt, was aus Deinem Projekt geworden ist. 
Also mir gefällt es - und die grüne Farbe geht auch noch weg.... Du weißt ja, abwarten und Tee/Kaffee trinken. 

Kannst Du bitte noch etwas zur Anlage/Filterung/Technik schreiben?!
Das interessiert sicherlich einige hier.
Ihr hattet doch auch mit/nach dem Naturagart-Prinzip gebaut, oder?


----------



## Luna-ch (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Barbara

Komliment - ganz schöne Anlage, hier
würde ich auch gerne ein Bad nehmen  

Gruss
Conny


----------



## Dodi (4. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Moin Barbara!

WOW - ist doch schön geworden!  

Das Wasser wird bestimmt wieder klar.

Mich würde auch Deine Teichtechnik interessieren. 

Viel Spaß mit Deinem Schwimmteich.


----------



## karsten. (4. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Gratuliere !


----------



## Barbara (4. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Danke für Eure positiven Antworten.
Meinen kleinen Teich hatte ich damals selber nach dem Naturagart Prinzip gebaut - Ufergraben für nährstoffhaltige Pflanzen und ohne Technik. Seit diesem Jahr funktioniert er  
Bei dem Schwimmteich habe ich mich nicht getraut, das selber zu machen . Ich hatte mehrere Firmen kontaktiert und dann mit der Firma Fuchs baut Gärten aus Lengries nach dem Biotop Prinzip gebaut. Dabei haben wir versucht, was uns möglich war, in Eigenleistung zu erbringen, bzw. wir haben kleine Firmen aus der Umgebung beauftragt (Aushub, Terrassen, Bepflanzung).
An Technik haben wir einen Oberflächenskimmer und eine Pumpe, die das Wasser am gegenüber liegenden Ende wieder zurück führt.
Der Teich war im letzten Jahr super - als es sehr heiß war, war er ein wenig trüb, aber das ist ja normal. Es ist ja kein Swimming Pool und soll auch keiner werden.
Deswegen war ich auch nicht besorgt, als er jetzt bei den hohen Temperaturen sehr trüb geworden ist.

 

Der Schock kam dann vor einer Woche. Als wir abends nach Hause kamen, lag ein richtiger Schmierfilm auf dem Wasser, den wir dann versucht haben abzukeschern.

       

Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass die Fische nach Luft geschnappt haben, aber die Werte am nächsten Morgen waren in Ordnung:
O2 6 mg/l (bei 23 °C), PH 8,5 (der liegt immer zwischen 8 und 8,5), GH 7, KH 5, NH4 0, NO2 <0,1, NO3 0, PO4 <0,1, FE 0, CU 0, Leitwert 245
Am nächsten morgen war der Film dann auch wieder weg, aber am Abend war er noch stärker. Ich habe dann meinen Schwimmteichbauer informiert, der aber noch keinen Grund zur Besorgnis sah - er war, wie ich auch der Meinung, dass es sich wohl um Algen handelt.
Der Schock kam dann vor ein paar Tagen. Der Film war dick, zäh und rostfarben:

 

Den Brabbes konnte man mit einem feinen Kescher abkeschern.
Habe dann die Panik bekommen und meinem Schwimmteichbauer gesagt, dass ich da jetzt nicht mehr tatenlos zusehen kann. Er ist, wie ich auch, ansonsten der Meinung, dass sich der Teich selbst einspielt, aber in diesem Fall war auch er der Meinung, dass wir was machen müssen.
Vorsicht, jetzt kommt es  Ich habe vor 2 Tagen tatsächlich ein "Mittelchen" reingekippt. Es handelt sich um das folgende Mittel:
Link deffekt oder entfernt. Ich war wirklich verzweifelt. Laut Hersteller sollte innerhalb von 3 - 4 Tagen eine Besserung eintreten. Das Wasser ist zwar immer noch bräunlich trüb, aber seit 2 Tagen hat sich kein Film mehr gebildet (wir haben es vorgestern eingebracht). Fischen, Fröschen und Co. geht es gut. Da es sich ja nur um Mikroorganismen handeln soll, hoffe ich, dem Teich nur gutes getan zu haben. Es soll ja auch nur zur Unterstützung sein - aber ich konnte da nicht mehr zusehen - bitte zerreist mich nicht in der Luft.
Pflanzen habe ich massig drin und meine erste Reaktion war 10 zusätzliche Krebsscheren einzusetzen - aber es ist fast kein Platz mehr.
Mich wundert nur, dass der Teich letztes Jahr in Ordnung war und dieses Jahr erst Probleme macht. Einen Nährstoffeintrag von außen kann ich ausschließen. Das Füllwasser hat einen leicht erhöhten Phosphatwert (0,038), aber das habe ich ja letztes Jahr auch benutzt. Vielleicht sollte ich das Leitungswasser noch einmal testen - habe ich dieses Jahr noch nicht gemacht.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch eine Idee, was helfen könnte. Von UV-Lampen hallte ich gar nichts, da die ja irgendwie zu viel abtöten.
Freue mich über jede Antwort.

Liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Annett (4. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Barbara,

vielleicht hilft Dir dieser Link ein wenig weiter?

Habt Ihr viele Bäume (Pollen/Staub) in der Nähe stehen?


----------



## Barbara (4. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Annett,

danke für den Link. An eine Kahmhaut hatte ich auch schon gedacht, aber ich dachte, die rostbraune Farbe spricht dagegen.
Wir haben schon einige Bäume in der Nähe, die vor allem im Frühjahr recht viel Pollen einbringen - aber das hat der Teich prima verkraftet (der Skimmer hat fleissig gearbeitet und auch die Fische haben sich die Wampe voll geschlagen). Im Moment kann ich keinen Eintrag - auch keine Blätter - durch die umliegenden Pflanzen feststellen. Allerdings hatten wir in letzter Zeit sehr viele Gewitter mit Starkregen und Wokenbrüchen. Vielleicht hängt das ja damit zusammen?

Liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Annett (4. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hi,

durch die beschriebenen Starkregenereignisse müßte die Kahmhaut zumindest zwischenzeitlich weniger werden. 
Hast Du auch den weiterführenden Link von Karsten gelesen? Da kommt dann auch diese Seite:  in der ganz unten ein paar Tips stehen.


----------



## Barbara (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Annett,

ja den Artikel habe ich ganz gelesen. Ich verstehe nur nicht woher die ganzen Nährstoffe kommen sollen :? Es findet momentan kein Eintrag durch Pollen o.ä. statt. Die Nächte sind kalt und die Wassertemperatur bei ca. 20 °C. In der Pflanzzone befinden sich massig Unterwasserpflanzen - werde heute aber  noch ein paar Krebsscheren einsetzen - es sind aber fast keine Lücken mehr vorhanden zum Bepflanzen.
Das Verrückte ist, dass morgens der Spuk vorbei ist, d.h. der Film ist weg und bildet sich erst wieder am Abend - muss wohl mit der Temperatur zusammen hängen. Gestern abend haben wir wieder jeden Menge rostroten Film abgekschert - ist bei der großen Wasserfläche aber ganz schön schwierig.
Das mit den häufigen Wasserwechseln in diesem Artikel von Aquamax macht mich stutzig. Ich möchte ja ein Gleichgewicht erreichen.
Heute soll es wieder heiss werden - bin mal gespannt, wie der Teich heute abend ausschaut - der Anblick ist wirklich ein Albtraum.

Viele Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Annett (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Barbara,

das mit den Wasserwechseln sehe ich ähnlich... wir haben Teiche.. keine Aquarien und trotzdem fkt. sie relativ ähnlich.
Wer allerdings die Dimensionen vom Aquarium auf den Teich übertragen will, wird bei Schwimmteichen und anderen großen Teichen alsbald verzweifeln, z.B. bei der Filtergröße und natürlich bei den empfohlenen großzügigen Wasserwechseln.  
Auch den Besatz kann man meist nicht vergleichen. Zum Glück für die Fische!

Wahrs. werden die Bakterien erst bei höheren Wassertemperaturen aktiv, daher bildet sich die Haut auch immer erst abends.
Habt Ihr mal versucht, ob Ihr sie auch mit dem Skimmer weg bekommt? Evtl. mal einen feinen Filter zwischen schalten?!


----------



## Barbara (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Annett,

das ist im Moment unsere abendliche Arbeit. Der Skimmer ist relativ schnell voll mit dem Belag. Einer entfernt die Masse aus dem Skimmer (geht relativ gut mit einem sehr feinmaschigen Kescher) und der andere bewegt die Masse Richtung Skimmer. Irgendwann verlieren wir dann die Lust, da es einfach eine unglaublich große Fläche ist und man das Gefühl hat, gegen Windmühlen zu kämpfen. Gestern hatten wir den Eindruck, dass es etwas weniger geworden (wahrscheinlich war der Wunsch Vater des Gedankens). 
Das Wasser ist immer noch total trüb  - die Farbe ist eher bräunlich als grün, so wie ich das von Schwebealgen kennen. Aber Algen gibt es wohl in allen Varianten und Farben.
Schauen wir mal, wie es heute abend ausschaut.

Viele Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Elfriede (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Barbara,

in sehr abgeschwächter Form kenne ich dieses Problem auch von meinem Schwimmteich. Zum Glück weht hier auf Paros fast ständig der Wind und treibt den Film auf etwa 10-15m² zusammen, wo ich ihn mit aufgelegten Papierbahnen recht gut entfernen kann, denn einen Skimmer und Filter gibt es nicht an meinem Teich. Die Zeit für diese Arbeit ist bei mir sehr kurz bemessen, das Schauspiel beginnt knapp vor Sonnenuntergang und endet schlagartig mit Einbruch der Dunkelheit. Bei Tag ist außer einer Trübung des Wassers nichts zu sehen. Dass es sich um Schwebealgen handelt glaubte ich nie so recht, dazu ist mein Teich viel zu arm an Nährstoffen und neuerdings  auch  reich an Pflanzen. Inzwischen kann ich durch ein Experiment mit Microorganismen mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit sagen, dass sie für die Trübung verantwortlich sind. Ich habe nämlich kein Bodensubstrat im Schwimmteich, das die Bakterien besiedeln könnten und auch nur sehr wenig organisches Material, weshalb ich annehme, dass sie sich schwebend im freien Wasser halten, solange sie sich noch irgendwie ernähren können, was vielleicht noch einige Tage dauern wird. Leider verfüge ich über kein ausreichend fundiertes Wissen zu diesem Thema und kann nur auf meine Vermutung und praktische Erfahrung verweisen. 

Allem Anschein nach, ist Dein Teich ähnlich gelagert wie meiner,-nährstoffarm, wie du sagst, mit ausreichender Bepflanzung und dennoch trüb.

Es interessiert mich sehr, wie es mit Deinem Teich weitergeht und wie lange es dauert, bis er sich wieder klärt. Ich hatte übrigens vor dem Versuch mit den Microorganismen auch klares Wasser.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Barbara (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Elfriede,

Deinen schönen Teich kenne ich bereits aus Deinen Postings  
Was für ein Experiment war das denn, das Du gemacht hast? Würde mich sehr interessieren.
Bei uns ist es genau so. Kurz vor Sonnenuntergang beginnt der Spuk und nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit ist  nichts mehr zu sehen.
Wir haben jetzt eine zweite Pumpe auf den Grund gelegt, um einfach das Wasser etwas mehr zu bewegen. Gestern abend war dann zumindest ein Teil der Teichoberfläche filmfrei. Wir hatten auch den Eindruck, dass nicht mehr ganz so viel Film auf der Oberfläche war. Vielleicht gewöhnt man sich aber auch an den grauenvollen Anblick  
Dass der Teich nach einer so langen Periode mit hohen Temperaturen grün-trüb wird, ist mir vollkommen klar und stellt auch kein Problem dar. Der Teich ist erst 1 Jahr alt und muss halt noch richtig einwachsen - obwohl schon sehr viele Unterwasserpflanzen drin sind.
Aber dieser braune Brabbes ist eklig.
Mit der Hoffnung auf baldige Besserung - die Wettervorhersage ist fürchterlich, was dem Teich sicherlich gut tut.
Liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Elfriede (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Barbara,

ich habe unerwartet Besuch aus der Heimat bekommen und deshalb im Moment zu wenig Zeit um die Sache mit den Microorganismen zu erklären, die ich eigentlich für den Garten nach Griechenland mitgenommen habe. Aber ich melde mich noch einmal zu diesem Thema, wenn meine Gäste wieder abgereist sind.

Ich hoffe, dass Du die Geduld bei der mühseligen Abschöpferei nicht verlierst, denn etwas anderes hilft im Moment wohl nicht. Die Situation sollte sich eigentlich von Tag zu Tag etwas verbessern und ich hoffe, dass Du bald von einem Erfolg berichten kannst.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Barbara (8. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Elfriede,

viel Spaß mit Deinem Besuch!
Nein, aufgeben tue ich nicht - ich habe schon das Gefühl, dass es ein klitzekleines bißchen besser geworden ist. Außerdem ist für die nächsten 3 Tage massig Regen vorhergesagt und es regnet auch schon. Da wird sich wohl keine Schicht bilden.
Ich freue mich dann wieder von Dir zu hören.

Viele Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Elfriede (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Liebe Barbara,

meine Gäste wollen noch eine Woche hier auf Paros bleiben und das herrliche Wetter genießen, da die Wetterprognosen für den Norden nicht gerade Heimweh aufkommen lassen.

Wie schaut Dein Teich inzwischen aus, ich hoffe für Dich, dass   der Film auf der Oberfläche weniger und die Sicht besser geworden ist.

Nun zu Deiner Frage, die Mikroorganismen betreffend. Ich bin auf der Suche  nach einer wirksamen Bodenverbesserung für meinen Garten hier auf Paros ausschließlich auf chemische Produkte gestoßen, alles hier wird kunstgedüngt und mit Chemikalien gespritzt. Mit meinem Versuch selbst zu kompostieren bin ich kläglich gescheitert. 

Im Internet habe ich schließlich einschlägige Seiten gefunden, wie man das richtig macht und welche Bedeutung den Mikroorganismen zukommt. Ich habe mir einige Bücher bestellt, darunter auch eines über Effektive Mikroorganismen. Aus praktischen Gründen habe ich mich dann  für die EM-Technologie entschieden, weil ich diese Bakterien hier auf Paros selbst fermentieren kann, denn kaufen kann ich hier nichts in dieser Richtung. 

Kurzum, da die Kompostierung bei dem Klima hier nicht funktioniert, fermentiere ich die Abfälle jetzt mit Hilfe der Effektiven Mikroorganismen und komme so zu guter Erde, bzw. zu chemiefreiem Dünger. Soweit zur Vorgeschichte, die immerhin mein Wissen über Mokroorganismen  etwas  erweiterte. Sie auch im Teich anzuwenden kam ich durch ein kleines Büchlein über EM- Lösungen für Teiche, Schwimmteiche, Koiteiche und Pools von Ernst Hammes, das mir mein Mann nach Paros schickte. Auch hat er einige Anwender mit Gartenteichen aufgetan, die zum Teil über erstaunlich schnelle Erfolge berichten konnten, bei anderen hingegen ließ der Erfolg Monate auf sich warten. Allen Anwendern ging es in erster Linie  um eine klare Sicht im Teich, wenig Algen und wenig Schlamm. Ich hatte vor dem Einsatz der Bakterien klare Sicht, keine Algen und wenig Schlammbildung. Ich wollte mit dem Einsatz der Bakterien den geringen Nährstoffvorrat besser aufschließen und für die Pflanzen verfügbar machen, damit ich für ein wenig Wachstum  nicht ständig  alle Pflanzen düngen muss. Teilweise ist das auch geglückt, das Pflanzenwachstum hat sich anfangs tatsächlich erheblich gebessert. Der Teich trübte sich auch ein, wie in dem Büchlein angekündigt, aber von  einem feinen Algenrasen, der sich bilden sollte, ist bis jetzt noch nichts zu sehen. Deshalb vermute ich, wie bereits  berichtet, dass die Trübung durch die Bakterien selbst verursacht wird, die in meinem Teich weder genug Aufwuchsfläche noch organisches Material zur Aufschließung finden. Ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach geeignetem organischem Material, das ich in Körben oder Säcken den Teich einbringen kann. Hilft das auch nicht, dann kann ich nur warten bis die Millionen von Bakterienleichen selbst zur Nahrungsgrundlage für Algen und Pflanzen werden.

Mein  Versuch ist hier im Forum wohl kaum für einen Teichbesitzer von Interesse, da fast alle Teiche eher über ein Überangebot an Nährstoffen verfügen. Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass die EM-Technologie in nährstoffreichen Teichen  durchaus  zu guten Erfolgen führen könnte, besonders den Schlammabbau betreffend.

Barbara, ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg mit Deinem Teich.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Barbara (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Elfriede,

vielen Dank für Deinen ausführlichen Bericht.
Mit EM arbeite ich bereits seit 3 Jahren in meinem Garten (Terra Biosa). Ich habe damit ganz tolle Erfahrungen gemacht. Da wir hier häufig starke Regenfälle haben und das Wasser teilweise sehr schlecht abfliesst (Lehmschicht), hatte ich sehr oft mit Fäulnispilzen zu tun und mir sind ein paar Blühsträucher an der Fusarium Welke eingegangen.
Eine große Kolkwitzien drohte auch daran einzugehen, als ich im Internet auf Terra Biosa gestoßen bin. Ich habe den Strauch tatsächlich retten können und er ist aus dem alten Holz wieder ausgetrieben. Jetzt mache ich 2 mal im Jahr eine Kur damit und meine Pflanzen gedeihen prächtig.
Meine nächste Überlegung war, dies jetzt auch im Teich auszuprobieren, da es angeblich helfen soll. Einen kleinen Rest, den ich noch da hatte, habe ich reingeschüttet - das waren aber nur ein paar Tropfen.
Ich war jetzt 2 Tage nicht da und der Teich sieht immer noch recht trüb aus, obwohl ich das Gefühl habe, dass die Sichttiefe etwas besser geworden ist. Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt ob sich heute abend wieder diese Schicht bildet.
Ich halte Euch auf dem laufenden.

Viele Grüße aus dem grauen Oberbayern
Barbara


----------



## Elfriede (13. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Barbara, auf Deine Gartenerfahrungen mit EM werde ich sicher noch einmal zurückkommen, wenn ich darf, denn hier bin ich völlig alleine damit, wie mit dem Teich auch, es fehlt mir jegliche  Beratung. 

Wenn Du im Teich mit EM arbeiten willst, dann solltest Du Dir einen Berater kommen lassen, der von Teichen etwas versteht, denn in der einschlägigen Literatur wird kaum auf die Auswirkungen der EM auf Ph & Co eingegangen , jedenfalls habe ich keine hinreichenden Informationen gefunden. 

Welches Substrat hast Du im Teich? Wenn überhaupt keines, so wie ich, dann wären sicher die grauen Keramikpipes sinnvoller als eine Behandlung mit EMa. Es soll auch ein spezielles Produkt mit geringerem Melasse-Anteil für Schwimmteiche geben, das man aber nicht selbst herstellen kann, so viel ich weiß. Hast Du eigentlich viel Schlamm im Teich? Hat sich der Belag auf Deinem Teich inzwischen verringert und wie schaut das Wasser darunter aus?

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Barbara (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Elfriede,

da wir relativ viel Regen und niedrige Temperaturen hatten, habe ich seit 3 Tagen keinen Film mehr auf dem Wasser. Mal schaun, wie es aussieht, wenn es wieder sonniger und wärmer wird :beeten: Ich habe aber das Gefühl, dass er ein klitzekleines bißchen klarer geworden ist.
Als Substrat ist nährstoffarmer Lehm in der Pflanzzone. Im Schwimmbereich ist kein Substrat. Es bildet sich einiges an Schlamm, was wir sonst immer mal wieder absaugen. Da wir im Moment aber den Boden nicht sehen können, machen wir auch nichts. Ich sehe nur auf der Holztreppe und auf der Holzumrahmung, die den Schwimmbereich von der Pflanzzone trennt, eine Schlammschicht.
Keramikpipes hatte ich letztes Jahr in meinem kleinen Teich eingesetzt, als der total trüb war. Ich konnte aber keine Besserung feststellen. Dort hatte ich dann ein paar Sauerstofftabletten eingesetzt - blinder Aktionismus? - aber seitdem ist dieser Teich total klar und hatte dieses Jahr nicht einmal eine Algenblüte. Allerdings ist dieser kleine Teich total mit Unterwasserpflanzen zugewuchert.
Auf der Webseite von Terra Biosa steht ein bißchen was über den Einsatz bei Teichen 
Allerdings warte ich jetzt erst einmal ab - die Lage ist nicht bedrohlich und der Teich ist ja noch ganz jung. Ich denke, der wird sich mit der Zeit stabilisieren. Nur bei dieser Schicht bin ich total erschrocken. Ich hatte Angst, dass der Teich umkippt, wenn ich nichts mache.
Allerdings habe ich festgestellt, dass sich die Fische anscheinend doch ganz gut vermehrt haben - ich hatte gehofft, den Laich abgefischt zu haben. Mal schauen, wieviele Fische da sind, wenn ich wieder etwas mehr sehen kann. Zu viele Fische möchte ich dem jungen Teich nicht zumuten. Die sind übrigens von Vögeln oder Pflanzen eingeschleppt worden.

Viele Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Elfriede (15. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Barbara,

danke für Deinen Link zu terrabiosa. Diese Firma kannte ich zwar nicht, ich habe die Bakterien in Österreich bei Multikraft gekauft, aber hier wie dort scheinen mir die Informationen aus der Sicht eines Teichbesitzers eher mager, vielleicht auch, weil die EM-Technologie hauptsächlich in der Landwirtschaft eingesetzt wird, für die sie auch entwickelt wurde. 

Ich bin inzwischen überzeugt, dass das fehlende Bodensubstrat in Schwimmteichen und damit auch das Fehlen von Unterwasserpflanzen der  Knackpunkt für auftretende Probleme ist, weit mehr als   Sonneneinstrahlung und Wassertemperatur, die in meinem Teich klimabedingt  weit höher liegen als in nördlichen Teichen. Eine gut bewachsene Pflanzzone reicht ohne Technik wohl nicht aus, um das Wasservolumen einer  großen, pflanzenfreien Schwimmzone, das ein Vielfaches der geringen Wassermenge im flachen Pflanzbereich beträgt, ausreichend zu reinigen und zu versorgen. Hier müsste man ansetzen, denke ich, und bin auch schon seit dem Vorjahr dabei, den Schwimmbereich ohne Komforteinbußen beim Schwimmen und Reinigen zu  beleben. 

Übrigens gibt es in Sand in Taufers (Südtirol) bereits ein öffentliches Schwimmbad der Gemeinde, das mittels EM-Technologie betrieben wird.

Ich hoffe, dass Du keinen weiteren Schreck mehr mit der Kahmhaut erleben musst und dass sich Dein Teich nach und nach wieder klären wird. Er ist ja noch sehr jung und braucht Zeit. Dir wünsche ich viel Geduld.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Barbara (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Elfriede,

bisher hat sich keine Kahmhaut mehr gebildet 
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Pflanzen, wie z.B. das __ Hechtkraut besser aussehen. Sie bekommen neue Triebe und sind irgendwie grüner geworden. Vielleicht hat die Kur mit diesem Biobird ja doch etwas bewirkt. Es soll sich dabei ja auch um Mikroorganismen handeln. Schaun wir mal, wie sich das alles so weiter entwickelt.

Viele Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Elfriede (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Barbara,

ich freue mich für Dich.

Mit lieben Grüßen Elfriede


----------



## Buratino (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Barbara,
bin neu hier und habe mit Interesse deinen Beitrag gelesen. Ich hatte in
meinem Teich (72m³) auch arge Probleme mit Algen und Schwebealgen.
Ich habe nach einigen Versuchen mit der chemischen Keule und einer
UV- Lampe nach neuen Wegen gesucht und bin auch auf die EM- Schiene
gelangt. In meinem Teich kommt EM- Plus zum Einsatz, mit sehr gutem Erfolg.
EM- Plus wird in 1L Kanistern vertrieben und ist ca. 1 Jahr haltbar (geöffnet 3 Monate). Pro 10.000L Teichwasser 1l EM- Plus mit der Gießkanne auf der Oberfläche verteilt. Nach einer Woche haben sich die Fadenalgen auf der Rückzug gemacht, das Wasser ist wieder glasklar und ein leichter Algenrasen
hat sich an den Rändern eingestellt ( Sichttiefe ca. 1,5m).
Wenn sich ein Gleichgewicht eingestellt hat zwischen eingebrachten 
Nährstoffen und vorhandenen Bakterienstämmen ist keine Nachdosierung
nötig. Schwimmer und Koi`s fühlen sich wohl.

MfG Buratino


----------



## Elfriede (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Buratino,

ich bin zwar nicht Barbara, aber mich würde interessieren ob Du einen EM-Berater hattest oder ob Du Dich nach den Dosierungsvorschlägen einschlägiger Bücher gerichtet hast. Kannst Du ein Buch empfehlen, das sich hauptsächlich  mit der EM-Technologie für Teiche befasst? Das Buch von Enst Hammes habe ich bereits.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Buratino (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Elfriede,
habe einige wenige Infos über www.tai-pan-world.com erhalten, einige Grundlagen über www.em-oderbruch.de. Der Mut, aus der Verzweifelung eines trüben Teiches heraus hat mich einfach zum Experiment herausgefordert.
In meinem Ort haben wir in 4 Koi- Teichen (mit den gleichen Problemen)
einfach einen neuen Weg ausprobiert. Der Erfolg hat sich in 3 Teichen eingestellt. Allerdings staunt man über die doch unterschiedlichen Ausgangspunkte die doch ein Jeder in seinem Teich hat?! Die  Besetzung mit der Menge an Koi`s und der entsprechenden Futtermenge, Sonneneinstrahlung und die Regelmäßigkeit des Wasserwechsels haben die Qualität des Ergebnisses stark beeinflusst. Trotzdem glaube ich das ohne Chemie und Uv- Lampe ein gesundes Gleichgewicht im Teich hergestellt werden kann. Eine große Herausforderung ist die eigene Geduld und der Glaube
an die kleinen, großen Helfer im Teich.

Noch einen schönen Abend wünscht Buratino aus Lebus


----------



## Barbara (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Buratino,

Deinen Beitrag finde ich sehr interessant. Es gibt ja wohl verschiedene Produkte, die mit EM arbeiten. Ist die Wirkungsweise, bzw. die Zusammensetzung die gleiche oder muss man experimentieren, welches Produkt geeignet ist?
Ich hatte bisher Terra Biosa im Garten eingesetzt und bin damit sehr zufrieden.
Hast Du Bilder von Deinem Teich?

Viele Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Buratino (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Barbara,
habe bis jetzt nur Erfahrungen mit EM- Plus gemacht. Die 1L Mischungen sind
schon zum sofortigen Einsatz bereit, d.h. Du mußt nicht erst aus EM und
Melasse fertiges EM- A herstellen. EM- Plus wird als Bodenhilfsstoff bzw. bei Gewässern als Sedimenthilfsstoff eingesetzt. Die 1L Kanister werden über eine 
dt. Firma aus Thailand importiert und basieren auf den Forschungsergebnissen von Prof. Dr. Higa. Falls Du Lieferadresse und Peise brauchst, einfach eine Nachricht schicken!? Natürlich auch wenn Du an Wirkungsweise und Ergenissen interessiert bist. Werde meinen Teich mit Bildern im Forum vorstellen, hoffe nur das ich das mit den Bildern hinbekomme.

Noch ein schöne WE wünscht Buratino


----------



## Barbara (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Buratino,

bin sehr an Wirkunsweise und Ergebnissen interessiert. Ich freue mich, wenn Du mir die Lieferadresse und Preise zukommen lassen könntest.

Viele Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Elfriede (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Buratino,

ich wäre auch sehr an den Informationen interessiert,-bitte!

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------

